# Build a Shooting Plane



## 55woodbutcher (Nov 16, 2018)

1/20/19
Hello all. I have decided that my shop needs a shooting board set-up. The precision is very appealing to me. The board(s) looks to be pretty simple, just cut, glue, and true up.
The plane, however, is far more complicated. Desirable as it is, I am not going to buy that gorgeous specialty plane from Lee-Valley. The plane with shipping and taxes will be right at 
$400. I guess I'm not dedicated enough…
Plan B: Build a wood body plane. The other day I picked up cheap an old, beat up wood plane, just for the iron and chipbreaker. Hopefully the old, tapered iron will turn out to be something good.. The iron is 2 1/4" wide. 
What I would like to do is build one with a skewed iron and and a canted(?) tote. Does anybody have any experience with a weird build like this? I am not a big fan of the "hot dog" approach. For that much time invested I want pretty and functional. AND, it will be my first plane build.
All pointers, advice, and critiques welcome!

Good artist copy, great artist steal. Picasso


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I've built a few shooting planes and blogged the whole process of one of them on LJ

http://www.lumberjocks.com/JayT/blog/89466

May not be exactly what you were thinking, but might give some ideas. Using that design with a wood base plate instead of metal would make a pretty fast build.

You might also look at these builds:

http://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/172834

http://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/34646

http://www.lumberjocks.com/Trakem2/blog/67106


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

This Guy makes planes for himself
A skewed blade one

Another one

Good luck

Now personally I just use my #4.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They make wooden miter planes. I don't think they are necessarily skewed. I have one made by Phil Edwards in the UK but there are classic models as well.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> This Guy makes planes for himself
> A skewed blade one
> 
> Another one
> ...


Paul sellers has a good video on making a shooting board and he uses his #4 as well, or a LA jack. I don't see myself outgrowing what Paul uses anytime soon, lol.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

5 1/2 is another good choice for a shooting board plane.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I found a link to a blog entry on my wooden miter plane. Posted a long time ago…

http://www.lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/1987


----------

